# Whats the best Gas (propane) Grill for 350. and under



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I have been wanting a gas grill so I don't have to fire the wood grill when I want to grill chicken breast or fajitas in a hurry. Have any of you cooked a brisket on a gas grill? How did it turn out? I have found then from 129 to 9000 dollars. I know some of you have them and I am looking for some input on one $350 or less. Pros and cons would be appreciated..

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## Stephen S (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a similar price range as you, and I chose this one:

http://www.weber.com/grills/?glid=6&mid=38

I picked it up at Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-586002-...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1235790500&sr=8-1

I've used it for the past eight months or so, and have been very satisfied. I've never tried something as big as a brisket on it though, just chicken, burgers, fish, etc and it does that just fine.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input Stephen ,That thing looks nice. Have you found it large enough for your grilling needs? 
anyone else?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I had one from Academy that was about $500 and had cast iron burners and lasted about 2 years. The burners just flaked apart. I'm not real good on cleaning and maintenance so alot of it was my fault......Went ahead and bought one of the Summit models from Weber and spent around $1500 i'm thinkin, can't remember for sure, but this one has stainless everything and should last a long time......


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I bought mine off craigslist from a guy off WestPark Tollway. He sells overstock items from Lowes and other places for about half price. I will look to see if I can find his phone number when I get home. The one I bought is all stainless including the grill.

Here is one. http://houston.craigslist.org/for/1053962577.html


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Gas Grills*

I have owned two. The first was a Kenmore, I did not like it because the burners failed very fast. The one that I have now I bought from LOWES called A PERFECT FLAME. I works great!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen S (Jan 26, 2007)

sferg said:


> Thanks for the input Stephen ,That thing looks nice. Have you found it large enough for your grilling needs?
> anyone else?


Yes I have, it's bigger than it seems. I'm usually only cooking for 3, but have used it to cook for 5-6 when friends are over, no problem. But it has limits...I don't think you'd fit any more than 6 medium steaks, or about 8 good sized hamburgers at once.

With the side tables folded in and the cover on, it doesn't take up too much space on the back patio.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I like the Charbroil Commercial Series. They carry them at Lowe's. You should be able to get a 3 or 4 burner model in that price range. 

The 3 burner model will probably be plenty big. I have the 4 burner and it will hold 48 store bought burgers. 

The heavy cast burners do a great job and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a 4 burner JennAir with additional side burner we got from Lowes, and love it. Had for 4 years and have yet to replace anything except the regulator. Its all stainless so easy to clean. The side burner is great for steaming things.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got the one From the contractors for centerpoint, Nine years ago and justed replaced the grill and burners. What I really like is it's gas and hooked up to the house. Never run out of propane. It was $550 and they financed the pit for 3 years thru my monthly bill, never covered it outside just a lil paint it looks bran new.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

The perfect Flame I had was junk. Really did not even last a full year and it was supposed to be stainless burners.

Bought a weber from dealer in League City on FM 518. Fully assembled too! Much happier with this unit!


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Got a stainless one from Lowes for about $400-perfect flame. It works great and has a lifetime warranty on the burners. Uuuuuhhhhhmmmmm.........Brisket on a gas grill?????????

Better call momma on that one!!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I cook three times a week on my gas grill and have worn out two Char-Broil's includubg several burners and grates. I broke down four years ago an bought a Weber Genesis. Still on original burners and grates. Best I've ever used. Make sure you get a good cover for it. Wouldn't even think of doing a brisket on a gas grill.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

have had a char-broil prof series with a side burner for +5 yrs now, havent had to replace anything (ignition switch doesnt work, but think that's with all gas grills)


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a webber that my parents gave me about three years ago. I bet I have used it on average of once a week and it is still holding up nicely. make sure you purchase a "smoke chip tray" and use smoke chips. This way you get the smoke taste, while you are cheating on your old charcoal grill. I'd buy a webber if I were you. Pay the extra $100 and get a quality grill that you will be able to order parts for when it starts to break.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

When it comes to gassers, you really get what you pay for. Do yourself a favor and get a Weber. The huge plus is that you will be able to get parts for it years from now. That will not be the case with the cheap brands. If you do not get all the stainless and unneccesary add-ons, it will not be too expensive. I have a basic 3 burner model that I paid under $500 for at Home Depot a few years ago. It still works as well as brand new.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

I bought one of the Perfect Flames from Lowes. Burners lasted about 2 years. The burners were supposed to be under warranty,however when contacted they said I had to have my original receipt. I told them I had sent in the warranty card and their reply was "those cards are only for marketing purposes." I didn't have the receipt and if I had it, it would have been unreadable due to the thermal paper they use now. They wanted to charge me an arm and a leg for new burners. I got stainless replacements at Wallyworld. I will use it till the wheels fall of as long as I can get cheap parts or make do. Then I will buy another brand due to their customer service. I told them that I indeed did buy the unit. Somebody that got a grill by stealing one would not fix it, they would just steal another one. Warranty cards that aren't warranty cards and stainless burners that last less than 3 years do not get my money or my recomendations.

Bought an Amana brand for my son recently at Target. It was an end of season kind of deal and was about 50% off. Looked like a good unit and he uses the heck out of it, but it has only been in service for about 6 months.


----------



## marty benge (Aug 20, 2008)

Just got the char griller duo and added the seperate fire box,the gas portion cooks evenly and the flame doesnt blow out,had one from lowes and it would blow out ,all stainless started rusting inside only lasted 2 years,how ever I am right off the water in Corpus always have covers on them.The most durable was a cheapy from walmart Fiesta brand cast aluminum.good luck marty


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Got a Char Broil 2 yrs. ago at HD, 4 burner and hasn't failed yet. Steaks every wkend.

Never tried a brisket (gotta smoker for that), but... cooking w/gas is way hotter than

coals... takes an adjustment... .02 is all.


----------



## red6599 (May 3, 2008)

Char-Broil has 25% off 2008 gas grills on their web site. Hope this helps. http://www.charbroil.com/consumer/buyonline.aspx


----------

